# SUPPORT AMD RYZEN 9 5900x



## USER RYZEN (Mar 1, 2021)

If i try to run ThrottleStop, appear error "CPU not supported."


----------



## Valantar (Mar 1, 2021)

USER RYZEN said:


> If i try to run ThrottleStop, appear error "CPU not supported."


What would you need Throttlestop for on a Ryzen desktop CPU? Use Ryzen Master for tuning.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 1, 2021)

AFAIK throttlestop is  Intel only in any case.


----------

